# How long before waxing a resprayed panel?



## Mshulla (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi All

Managed to put a major scrape on my new BMW parking it in my garage 3 hours after getting it 
Got it resprayed just over 30 days ago. How long should I leave it before waxing?

Thanks.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

if its been done a month should be fine now


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Personally id of give it a few weeks, but as its been done a month now you should be dandy.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

As long as it was baked in an oven all should be well...:thumb:


----------



## Mshulla (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I don't know whether or not it was baked, if it wasn't will it require a longer time before waxing? Anyone know if BMW bake they're resprays?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*WElcome to the forum...:wave:*

Some products are supposed to be ok on new paint, its supposed to have 8 weeks to gas before covering though.


----------



## Mshulla (Sep 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> *WElcome to the forum...:wave:*
> 
> Some products are supposed to be ok on new paint, its supposed to have 8 weeks to gas before covering though.


Thanks, I was hoping to get a a good covering on before it got too cold. Guess I should be patient.
Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Even if it's been baked it's still worth giving it at least 3 weeks to completely harden and gas.

Alex


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Mshulla said:


> Thanks for the replies. I don't know whether or not it was baked, if it wasn't will it require a longer time before waxing? Anyone know if BMW bake they're resprays?


yes it should of been baked if it was repaired at a bmw Approved bodyshop and they should be using bmw own make of paint aswell. Only reason i know this is because i work in an approved bmw bodyshop. It should be left for around 4-6 weeks for outgasing process. Then apply sealent/wax of your choice.


----------

